# Tiger shovelnose catfish for sale



## Benneth (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, I have a 15/16" tiger shovelnose for sale. It's in : victory:good condition and feeds well. I am extremely disappointed I have to sell it as I've always wanted one, unfortunatly in the economic crisis I can no longer afford to buy a bigger tank. I will post if I can find a decent courier but I will add this cost to the sale if the fish. If u would like pictures or any other details please email me at [email protected]. 
Thanks


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

Might get a better response in the classifieds mate.


----------

